
U.S. Supreme Court to Review Whether Lawsuit Accusing of App Store Monopoly - sahin-boydas
https://www.macrumors.com/2018/06/18/supreme-court-to-review-app-store-monopoly-suit/
======
mankash666
Apple's gotten away with inexplicable mental gymnastics on locking down the
app store. For those who don't remember, prior to the iPhone, one didn't need
the blessing of the hardware maker to run the software of your choice on the
computer.

But Apple turned that fundamental tenet if freedom on it's head.

